

Mobile App Development [ One for all ] - AbhishekBiswal

Is there an application which I can use to create mobile phone app - one app for major mobile platforms, which is free + which can access native phone features, like accessing the file system, etc.<p>Please provide links.
======
srid68
I am developing a commercial Mobile App Development framework which can work
on Android/IOS and in the future WP8. It is different from PhoneGap. You can
play with it in the google play store. <http://www.htmltoapp.com>

If you want a free framework, you can try PhoneGAP/Cordova with JQuery
Mobile.<http://cordova.apache.org/>

~~~
AbhishekBiswal
Cordova is awesome! Have you used it to create something? How was it?

